# looking for u-cans



## shaunnadan (11/2/16)

any vendors still stocking these ?


----------



## Lingogrey (12/2/16)

shaunnadan said:


> any vendors still stocking these ?


http://www.vapoholics.co.za/collections/accessories/products/innokin-u-can

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## zadiac (12/2/16)

When you push the button, does it just continuously flow or does it squirt a certain amount of juice? I want to get this or the EZ dripper for my dripping in the car.


----------



## shaunnadan (12/2/16)

zadiac said:


> When you push the button, does it just continuously flow or does it squirt a certain amount of juice? I want to get this or the EZ dripper for my dripping in the car.


It pumps only a small amount at a time. So to fill a tank would take a few pumps


----------



## blujeenz (12/2/16)

zadiac said:


> When you push the button, does it just continuously flow or does it squirt a certain amount of juice? I want to get this or the EZ dripper for my dripping in the car.


The Ez dripper looks to be the better product. +bonus is 15ml capacity compared to the Ucan's 10ml.
The Ucan is a very solidly well made SS device, takes only 10ml and is quite heavy.
Needs repeated thumb on the back to fill a tank, in a similar manner to using a syringe.(not really designed for tank filling I guess)
Downside of the Ucan is that +-1ml is left in the tank, which is annoying if its the last of your fav juice.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## zadiac (12/2/16)

Yeah, I'd rather go for the ez dripper, but no one brings it in. Guess I'll have to buy overseas.


----------



## shaunnadan (12/2/16)

zadiac said:


> Yeah, I'd rather go for the ez dripper, but no one brings it in. Guess I'll have to buy overseas.




There was a vendor locally if I remember... Will look around quickly


----------



## shaunnadan (12/2/16)

zadiac said:


> Yeah, I'd rather go for the ez dripper, but no one brings it in. Guess I'll have to buy overseas.



http://vaporize.co.za/shop/ez-dripper-by-ez-cloud-company-llc/


----------



## zadiac (12/2/16)

Out of stock and been for a long time now.


----------



## shaunnadan (12/2/16)

zadiac said:


> Out of stock and been for a long time now.



Agh dammit...


----------



## shaunnadan (12/2/16)

I think I need to find some 15ml juices that come in soft squeezy bottles (like bombies) 

I just need to hold enough juice for a full day without having to go back to the car


----------



## element0709 (14/2/16)

shaunnadan said:


> I think I need to find some 15ml juices that come in soft squeezy bottles (like bombies)
> 
> I just need to hold enough juice for a full day without having to go back to the car



Knew I saw this post somewhere!!! Was there at Vapoholics on SAT and I saw he had a few of these left!

http://www.vapoholics.co.za/collections/accessories/products/innokin-u-can

@Eugene_VH


----------



## Lushen (15/2/16)

C


shaunnadan said:


> I think I need to find some 15ml juices that come in soft squeezy bottles (like bombies)
> 
> I just need to hold enough juice for a full day without having to go back to the car


 
Check out the Gorilla bottles from SirVape (can't access the site at work).
15ml and 30ml and works perfect for me. And they are super easy to refill with the wider tops.

Here is the VapeCartel link also:
http://www.vapecartel.co.za/collect...ucts/chubby-gorilla-style-unicorn-bottle-30ml

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rude Rudi (4/12/16)

I picked up one of these on Friday and it is the business!! I got it from the Vapoholics store in Olivedale and they have one left...

It is perfect for an RDA as it pours just the right amount onto ur bits. You basically push the bottom to dispense, via a little stainless Stella nozzle and voillla!

It won't be suitable for a regular RTA or the likes as it only holds 10mls but it is perfect to clip onto your keyring for back-up stock.

@shaunnadan @zadiac


----------



## incredible_hullk (5/12/16)

Rude Rudi said:


> I picked up one of these on Friday and it is the business!! I got it from the Vapoholics store in Olivedale and they have one left...
> 
> It is perfect for an RDA as it pours just the right amount onto ur bits. You basically push the bottom to dispense, via a little stainless Stella nozzle and voillla!
> 
> ...



@Rude Rudi ..where about in Olivedale is the store..didnt know there was another vape store in my area


----------



## Rude Rudi (5/12/16)

incredible_hullk said:


> @Rude Rudi ..where about in Olivedale is the store..didnt know there was another vape store in my area



Yes, I didn't know either - found them by "accident" while looking for the U-can.

Vapoholics
Shop 18A (Buzz Tattoo Studio) All Saints Centre, Windsorway, Olivedale,

They have all the basics - small store... This tickled my fancy = HotCig BEAST RDA - Haven't seen it anywhere else?

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

